# Great Couple of Weeks



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

(This is a long report, so check my blog for more pics/details.)

October has been good to me so far. *

My buddy J and I hit a fun creek last Sunday and wrangled in a bunch of good browns. *I filled up my waders twice, but it was worth it! *





































It was great to get out with him again. *

This week, scientificangler and I did an overnighter in hopes of big brookies. *Having heard discouraging news from people we knew that had gone the day before, we still wanted to try our luck. *It wasn't easy, but it we reaped some rewards for our efforts.



















The fish were ridiculous. Even the tiny cutts are glowing with great color. The bigger fish are fat and healthy.




























I got a really good male that made my trip.










Thankfully, scientificangler was there to get a better photo of the color.










Just awesome.

Day 2 was a lot of fun as well, though the still water experience was less than what I'd hoped for us.

There's a lot more story to this, so check the blog (Utah Water Log) for that. *I'm out of time to convert formats, sorry.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow the color on that hog is beautiful. Got to go read your blog now.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I was about to go this week also. I'm hoping to make it back there in the next week or two depending on the weather. 

How was the last part of the hike with the inflated tubes?

Looks like you did pretty well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I routed our hike to avoid most of the tight stuff. The tubes were only slightly in the way.;-)


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are some fat brookies, do you mind sharing where this was at? I am looking to head somewhere on Friday.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

As a place I consider quite special to me for several years now, it's not a place that I toss around loosely. Please understand that. Good luck fishing on Friday. I hope you do well.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

LOAH said:


> As a place I consider quite special to me for several years now, it's not a place that I toss around loosely. Please understand that. Good luck fishing on Friday. I hope you do well.


I fully understand, there are a few spots I rarely share as well where even on a holiday weekend you may see only a few other people. I read your blog and was wondering which waders you just picked up, I am looking at upgrading in the next few days. And I like the thought you put into the poem you wrote, our relationship we have with nature can provide some very spiritual experiences and clear our minds.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree.

The waders are the new zip-front Silver Sonic from Orvis. I'm very impressed.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

LOAH said:


> I agree.
> 
> The waders are the new zip-front Silver Sonic from Orvis. I'm very impressed.


So you can relieve yourself without taking off your vest and shoulder straps?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess so. Old habits die hard, so I don't recall trying yet.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful, freaking brookie......in spawning colors it is just hard to beat nearly any type of charr......

Brian


----------

